# Big Lots Halloween Items on Sale -- Sun 9/18 - Sat 9/24/11



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you gotten a 20% off coupon recently from Big Lots. I was waiting for one during Labor Day, and I didn't get nothing. Have they stopped that?


----------

